# Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan - “we’ll tear this go***mn country apart!”



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Farrakhan Threatens to ?Tear This Godd*m Country Apart? Over Ferguson Shooting (VIDEO) | The Gateway PunditNation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan went on a fiery tirade about Ferguson on Saturday - threatening that if the demands of protesters aren't met, "we'll tear this goddamn country apart!"

Farrakhan stated in his speech - given at Morgan State University, a black college located in Baltimore, Md. - that violence was justified in response to the decision not to indict officer Darren Wilson and peaceful protests are only in the interest of "white folks."

"We going to die anyway. Let's die for something," the radical figure told the crowd to roaring applause.

He even said the parents of teenagers should teach their kids how to throw Molotov cocktails. "Teach your baby how to throw the bottle if they can. Fight," the minister advised, and then imitated throwing the explosive device.

Farrakhan argued that violence was justified by the "law of retaliation" HE claims is in both the Bible and the Koran.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

and yet preppers and Christians are considered threats to the country...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Amen. Evidently these idiots truly want a race war.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Antietam,Gettysburg, The Somme, Verdun, Normandy....Look to history. When we are pushed to fight it out.....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This ones easy. Shoot the idiot. Game over.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I love how none of these idiots are being arrested. Brown's father for inciting a riot "Let's burn this m'er f'er down" in St. Louis, and now this douche bag.

*Terrorist Threats: Laws Penalties and Sentencing | Criminal Law*

Just sayin'. Either one of these ass hats can be arrested at ANY TIME. WTF are the cops waiting for? Probably scared of the blow-back from it...lousy police work if you ask me. I wouldn't have hesitated one second to arrest either one the moment the first bottle was thrown.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> I love how none of these idiots are being arrested. Brown's father for inciting a riot "Let's burn this m'er f'er down" in St. Louis, and now this douche bag.
> 
> *Terrorist Threats: Laws Penalties and Sentencing | Criminal Law*
> 
> Just sayin'. Either one of these ass hats can be arrested at ANY TIME. WTF are the cops waiting for? Probably scared of the blow-back from it...lousy police work if you ask me. I wouldn't have hesitated one second to arrest either one the moment the first bottle was thrown.


Arrest hell, a flaming bottle of burning gas / what ever is a deadly threat, shoot to stop the threat. Yes officer, I was in fear for my life, so I pulled my legal CC weapon and stopped them!


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

Bring it on Calypso Louie........me and you go way back.......looking forward to seeing you throw the first bottle.......stand by for what comes back at you......


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

He should be served cocktails first!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Bring it on boy! You won't like what comes back at ya!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Can someone answer me this?


After all these years, why is Farrakhan still sucking air?

The same could be asked of Sharpton?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would say that life will be better when these two little race pimps assume room temperature but I'm sure there are aothers waiting to take their place.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Faggakhan same bag o stupid he always was - good at living on people's money that are worse off than when he started. Nobody ever did anything but laugh at them then and that is all people are doing now.
When he hit the press, I knew it was a fraud.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

These clowns have been running their mouths for years. It has never mattered before and it doesn't matter now.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It only matters when his audience begins to take him serious. 

If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. - Adolf Hitler


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

When do we start. I am getting anxious


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well now O is going to look over the way police are equipped, and give them more racial training. Holder is also jumping on the band wagon for racial profiling.Holder announces plan to target racial profiling . What they are doing is dividing the country to hide there shady dealings. Why is Holder not in jail, did Mexico need more guns? I tell y'all I really don't know how much longer this world will last. What is gonna happen when they can't get anyone to pick police officer as a career? Is it gonna go back to the wild west?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BagLady said:


> This ones easy. Shoot the idiot. Game over.


One in the head and done.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> It only matters when his audience begins to take him serious.
> 
> If you tell a lie big enough and keep repeating it, people will eventually come to believe it. - Adolf Hitler


Very true...it worked for Obama all these years.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Terroristic threat. Arrest him!! 

Oh yeah.. Forgot. This only goes one way. If he was white he'd be in jail and headlining the MSM.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Terroristic threat. Arrest him!!
> 
> Oh yeah.. Forgot. This only goes one way. If he was white he'd be in jail and headlining the MSM.











(It never ceases to amuse that the great black and muslim armies are total welfare/retard cases that have to have "ebt cards" and total help from whites to know which way to shoot.)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

'll shoot anybody with a firebomb coming at my house. Then use the bomb to disinfect them and throw them over the banking to let the coyotes and vermin finish cleanup.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You know, I thought coyotes, vultures and their ilk would clean up a human body. Nope, they sit around for months.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> You know, I thought coyotes, vultures and their ilk would clean up a human body. Nope, they sit around for months.


There's a crap-ton of wild boar on the 2,000 acre hunting club. Pigs will eat anything.


----------

